# Transfer rate from HDD to SSD very low, and more



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

So I was moving a video file (1.65GB) from my HDD to my SSD, and while I could usually transfer a file from HDD to HDD or from HDD to SSD, etc, it took nearly 25 minutes for the file transfer, with numerous points in time where the transfer rate would be 0 bytes/s.

Why does this happen? It's a fairly new WD Black 1TB drive, and it's a 1 month old (literally, got it for Xmas) Transcend 256GB SSD.


On another note, what can cause slow read speeds of said video file? I was trying to play the movie on VLC but it would freeze every 30 seconds, and during that freeze it would play back the last 20 seconds or so of audio. I even tried playing it back on Windows Media Player, and the same thing happened.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

No-one?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sounds like the video file is corrupted. Copy it to a different computer and see how it plays on that.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Sounds like the video file is corrupted. Copy it to a different computer and see how it plays on that.


It's happened with every other file I've tried this evening. Also, once I successfully copy the video file and play it from my SSD, there are no playback issues.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

At first it sounds like the hard drive has issues when you say a video file plays fine on the Ssd drive alone. I am puzzled here but it sounds like you have the OS on the hard drive and it should be on the Ssd drive.
Here are some things you should know about Ssd drives:

Never defragment an Ssd drive
Make sure "trim" is enabled on it. How to check if TRIM is enabled on your SSD | S.G. Vulcan
Disable the Paging File and move to an External Hard Drive
Disable HIbernation as it really has issues with Ssd drives and can cause damage to them


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Rich-M said:


> At first it sounds like the hard drive has issues when you say a video file plays fine on the Ssd drive alone. I am puzzled here but it sounds like you have the OS on the hard drive and it should be on the Ssd drive.
> Here are some things you should know about Ssd drives:
> 
> Never defragment an Ssd drive
> ...


The OS is definitely on the SSD.

Thanks for those tips. I have never defragged my SSD and never will.
When you say disable my paging file, do you mean disable the paging file on the SSD and move it to the external drive?
So you suggest completely shutting down the computer every night instead of putting it to sleep? That seems reasonable I guess :grin:

Thanks for the help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sleep is different from Hibernation. 
Hibernate or hybrid sleep will use up a lot of the write lifetime of an SSD if you do it often enough. Sleep mode won't, unless your computer is battery operated and you regularly leave it in sleep mode long enough for the battery to run down which forces data and programs to be dumped to the SSD


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

HomicidalBunny said:


> The OS is definitely on the SSD.
> 
> Thanks for those tips. I have never defragged my SSD and never will.
> When you say disable my paging file, do you mean disable the paging file on the SSD and move it to the external drive?
> ...


Spunk has it no I am just talking about using sleep vs hibernation is all but actually yes I personally believe you should shut down at night anyway. While there are other reasons my main reason is so the ram resets. And yes the paging file from the Ssd to the external drive.


----------

